# Best sleeve/case for HP TouchPad



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm also one of the happy owners of a HP TouchPad like the most of you.
In a couple of weeks I'm going to travel and I need my TouchPad to be protected during this trip.

Has any of you got experience with sleeves or cases for the HP TouchPad?
Whats the best one? eBay links would be great!

Thank you in advance...


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

I have THIS ONE. I like it a lot. The touchpad fits well in it, and the buttons are all accessible, and it turns into a stand.

A friend of mine got THIS ONE, and it's really nice too, and costs less.


----------



## Richard Mongler (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZS0UXG


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

For anyone in UK, this ipad case works well http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/13869...ce=0&searchstring=belkin+ipad&urlrefer=search


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

Keep in mind, most unofficial cases cover the proximity sensor (not a big deal to most). I have a replica of the Poetic one for my wife's and mine, and we both like it, but it does cover the sensor.

-Erik


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Are there any cases like those that can stand that can actually be closed? The one from HP can not be closed which I could see being an inconvenient if my touchpad fell face down.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have this one and love it
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005BZNE1Q/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1318789357&sr=8-1


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

And if you're looking to save some money, some ipad cases will work since the dimensions of it and the locations of the buttons are similar.


----------



## 1hen2ducks (Oct 17, 2011)

The HP case fits incredibly well and is nice but, yes, the cover will flop open when turned face down. I like it anyway.

m


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

The "CLIP" from electroniccrap and a cheap neoprene sleeve. http://electroniccrap.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_58&products_id=65


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

the HP one is great and right now HP has them cheap on their site.


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

If you use a Touchstone, be wary of any of those swivel cases. Make sure there is no metal between the back of your Touchpad and the Touchstone when you're charging.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

I have an official HP case and a cheap slip cover from amazon for care-free travelling. Dump it in my bag and it's survived quite a few knocks already with no issues arising.
I originally found my Touchpad slippy and it had a few quality defects, when held without a cover the back panel would often make a clicking sound and the bezel wasn't secured correctly and resulted in a corner having a little flex. Getting the official HP case negated those issues.


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

I have this one by Poetic and I am very pleased with it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J064XS
Very slim design and stands up nice in all 3 positions. It has a clip that locks the cover over the screen. And with the clip type design instead of the slide in type, all of the buttons, sensors and the complete bezel are accessible.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Oct 16, 2011)

$5 case

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3271370

just ordered one about an hr ago.


----------

